# Selling with Property Guys- legal problems??



## Hedgehoggy (Aug 12, 2010)

We thought we would sell our home using Property Guys as many people in our area do but recently when mentioning this to someone I was warned that often legal problems can come up (even years after the sale) due to problems with the house that you would be protected from if using real estate agent. Does anyone have any insight into this?

Thanks


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Use a good lawyer on closing. Problems with a property are easily hidden by a realtor/vendor.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

This is a myth.

The real estate lawyer is the one who does the heavy lifting when it comes to liability for a sale.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Would the RE lawyer on your part, and title insurance on the buyers part not cover pretty much everything?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

I sold a home privately ... the buyer and and I sat down at the kitchen table, drew up the offer to purchase, I took the offer to my lawyer ... looked good ... and the lawyers took it from there ... I wouldn't do it any other way. If I were the buyer I would have had my lawyer vet my offer to purchase, and proceeded from there.

Title insurance is ... title insurance ... with exclusions.

So, offer to purchase, then the lawyers take over ... my opinion.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Title insurance is good but a thorough title search is better. Of course that depends on how good you land titles office is.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

kcowan said:


> Title insurance is good but a thorough title search is better.


Doesn't getting title insurance automatically do a title search?
I believe the title insurance company does all of that, after all, they are on the hook in case of any title defects.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Doesn't getting title insurance automatically do a title search?
> I believe the title insurance company does all of that, after all, they are on the hook in case of any title defects.


No they don't. They play the odds that most titles are clear. So the profit on those pays for the few bad ones. That is why it is called insurance.


----------



## qmanrei (Oct 4, 2010)

I've bought through private sales and didn't have a problem. As others have already mentioned a good real estate lawyer can help you, especially on the different clauses you might want to include especially if this is the first time you are buying a home.

Good Luck


----------

